# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  .. سـَ أعلم نفسي ..

## دموع طفلة

.. سـَ أعلم نفسي ..
*أن أكون بسيطة في أعمالي صادقة في مبادئي وأن أكون حرة في ما أحب*
*وحرة في ما أكره ..*
*.. سـَ أعلم نفسي ..*
*أن أكون دائماً نظيفة العقل والقلب والجسد بعيدة عن التكلف والتصنع بعيدة* 
*عن الكذب والخجل الذي يدل النفس أحياناً بعيدة عن القيل والرياء ..*
*.. سـَ أعلم نفسي ..*
*أن أتقبل كل ما يقابلني من الصعوبات في مسالك الحياة برحابة صدر وبجدية* 
*وثبوت وصبر ومثابرة ..*
*.. سـَ أعلم نفسي ..*
*أن أناهض الضلال في الناس وإلا أكره أحداً وأن أعيش دون أن أحقد على أحداً* 
*وأرتفع دون أن أصعد على أحداً وأتقدم دون أن أدوس على أحداً ممن هم دوني*
*أو ممن سبقوني أو أحسد من هم فوقي ..*
*.. سـَ أعلم نفسي ..*
*الثقة بذاتي وبمن هم حولي وإن من حولي هم أشخاص رائعين مهما صدرت منهم*
*أشياء تزعجني ..*
**
*سـَ أعلم نفسي هذهِ المبادىء لـِ أعيش بـِ سلام ..*
*فـَ ماذا ستعلمون أنفسكم أنتم ؟*
**
*منقــــــول*
*تحيتي* 
*انين القلب*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الف شكر لك اخي..*

*أنين القلب* 

*على مشاركتك الرائعة..*
*نتظر المزيد اخي..*
*فلا تبخل ..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## دموع طفلة

مشكوررررررررره اختي بحر الشوق 

ع الطله الحلوه وتتسلمين يالغلاااااااا

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله
مشكوووووووووووره اخيه انين القلب
فعلا من  كان سيعلم نفسه هذه الاشياء او بالاحرى المبادى سيعيش وهو 
راضي عن كل شئ وسعيد ايضا
تقبلي مروري اخيتي

----------


## دموع طفلة

مشكورررره اختي الريشه النااعمه ع المرور 
وتسلمييييين يالغلاااااا

----------

